# NEC about receptacles wiring



## sokoservices (Feb 23, 2010)

I forgot where in the NEC does it say how much torque you have to use on the side screws on a receptacle. Its a refresh test question..... Also where does it say you have to wrap the wire clockwise so when you tighten it up it doesnt come loose.

ANYONE?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm going to say the receptacle manufacture states the torque spec and that the wrapping thing is just quality workmanship.


----------



## sokoservices (Feb 23, 2010)

Im pretty sure it spells it out somewhere on how to install the wires.. Although one would think its in ART406 but its not...

Check out my pictures... Lets all debate why this happened and why im asking where this codes section is.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I think only the manufacture might require that. Not the NEC. 110 would require you to follow the manufactures instructions.


----------



## sokoservices (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow Im going to ask NFPA this question why they dont specify that the screws have to be tighten at all.... Think about it if the NEC doesnt tell you to tighten up the screws.. the above happens!


----------



## sokoservices (Feb 23, 2010)

The scarry part that this is in a rented property and the land lord doesnt want me to check the rest of them and correct them. I found four like this and also a switch when I removed the cover it was currently arcing and sparking and a mini fire was inside the box.


Very scarry....


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

sokoservices said:


> Wow Im going to ask NFPA this question why they dont specify that the screws have to be tighten at all.... Think about it if the NEC doesnt tell you to tighten up the screws.. the above happens!




The nec does require you to follow 110. That in turn requires a torque spec.


----------



## sokoservices (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah i guess thats one way to look at it.... I need some white papers from leviton on how to install a receptacle propoerly


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess we'd better ban side-wired receptacles.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

There's an illustration in the Handbook on wrapping your wires clockwise when using a terminal loop, but it's not actually mentioned in the NEC. I think it's located in Art. 110 somewhere, I've seen the illustration many times. 

As far as torque specs, like jw said it's a manufacturer thing. I'm going to go out on a limb, might sound stupid here, but Art. 110.3 (b) says we have to install according to the manufacturers listing and labeling, and the terminal screws are listed to be tightened to a certain torque so that's why we have to do it.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

sokoservices said:


> I forgot where in the NEC does it say how much torque you have to use on the side screws on a receptacle. Its a refresh test question..... Also where does it say you have to wrap the wire clockwise so when you tighten it up it doesnt come loose.
> 
> ANYONE?


The answer to both is 110.14(C).


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

NEC 2008 Reference, don't have '11 yet.

```
[FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2]

[B][SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]110.14 Electrical Connections. 
[/FONT][/SIZE][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][LEFT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2]Because of different characteristics[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2]
[LEFT][SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]of dissimilar metals, devices such as pressure[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]terminal or pressure splicing connectors and soldering lugs[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]shall be identified for the material of the conductor and[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]shall be properly installed and used. Conductors of dissimilar[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]metals shall not be intermixed in a terminal or splicing[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]connector where physical contact occurs between dissimilar[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]conductors (such as copper and aluminum, copper and[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]copper-clad aluminum, or aluminum and copper-clad aluminum),[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]unless the device is identified for the purpose and[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]conditions of use. Materials such as solder, fluxes, inhibitors,[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]and compounds, where employed, shall be suitable for[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]the use and shall be of a type that will not adversely affect[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]the conductors, installation, or equipment.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=1][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=1]FPN: Many terminations and equipment are marked with a[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=1][FONT=Times New Roman]tightening torque.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT][B][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2](A) Terminals. [/LEFT]
[/LEFT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/B][LEFT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2]Connection of conductors to terminal[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]parts shall ensure a thoroughly good connection without[/FONT][/SIZE]
[LEFT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2]damaging the conductors and shall be made by means of[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]pressure connectors (including set-screw type), solder[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]lugs, or splices to flexible leads. Connection by means of[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]wire-binding screws or studs and nuts that have upturned[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]lugs or the equivalent shall be permitted for 10 AWG or[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]smaller conductors.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]Terminals for more than one conductor and terminals[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]used to connect aluminum shall be so identified.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT][B][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2](B) Splices. [/LEFT]
[/LEFT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/B][LEFT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2]Conductors shall be spliced or joined with[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2]
[LEFT][SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]splicing devices identified for the use or by brazing, welding,[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]or soldering with a fusible metal or alloy. Soldered[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]splices shall first be spliced or joined so as to be mechanically[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]and electrically secure without solder and then be[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]soldered. All splices and joints and the free ends of conductors[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]shall be covered with an insulation equivalent to that of[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]the conductors or with an insulating device identified for[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]the purpose.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]Wire connectors or splicing means installed on conductors[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]for direct burial shall be listed for such use.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT][B][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2](C) Temperature Limitations. [/LEFT]
[/LEFT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/B][LEFT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2]The temperature rating associated[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2]
[LEFT][SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]with the ampacity of a conductor shall be selected[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]and coordinated so as not to exceed the lowest temperature[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]rating of any connected termination, conductor, or device.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]Conductors with temperature ratings higher than specified[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]for terminations shall be permitted to be used for ampacity[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]adjustment, correction, or both.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT][B][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2](1) Equipment Provisions. [/LEFT]
[/LEFT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/B][LEFT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2]The determination of termination[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2]
[LEFT][SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]provisions of equipment shall be based on[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]110.14(C)(1)(a) or (C)(1)(b). Unless the equipment is listed[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]and marked otherwise, conductor ampacities used in determining[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]equipment termination provisions shall be based on[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]Table 310.16 as appropriately modified by 310.15(B)(6).[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman](a) Termination provisions of equipment for circuits[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]rated 100 amperes or less, or marked for 14 AWG through[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]1 AWG conductors, shall be used only for one of the following:[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman](1) Conductors rated 60°C (140°F).[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman](2) Conductors with higher temperature ratings, provided[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]the ampacity of such conductors is determined based[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]on the 60°C (140°F) ampacity of the conductor size[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]used.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman](3) Conductors with higher temperature ratings if the[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]equipment is listed and identified for use with such[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]conductors.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman](4) For motors marked with design letters B, C, or D, conductors[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]having an insulation rating of 75°C (167°F) or[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]higher shall be permitted to be used, provided the ampacity[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]of such conductors does not exceed the 75°C[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman](167°F) ampacity.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman](b) Termination provisions of equipment for circuits[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]rated over 100 amperes, or marked for conductors larger[/FONT][/SIZE][/LEFT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]than 1 AWG, shall be used only for one of the following:[/FONT][/SIZE]
[LEFT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2](1) Conductors rated 75°C (167°F)[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman](2) Conductors with higher temperature ratings, provided[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]the ampacity of such conductors does not exceed the[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]75°C (167°F) ampacity of the conductor size used, or[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]up to their ampacity if the equipment is listed and identified[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]for use with such conductors[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT][B][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2](2) Separate Connector Provisions. [/LEFT]
[/LEFT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/B][LEFT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2]Separately installed[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2]
[LEFT][SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]pressure connectors shall be used with conductors at the[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]ampacities not exceeding the ampacity at the listed and[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman]identified temperature rating of the connector.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=1][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=1]FPN: With respect to 110.14(C)(1) and (C)(2), equipment[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=1][FONT=Times New Roman]markings or listing information may additionally restrict[/FONT][/SIZE][/LEFT]
[SIZE=1][FONT=Times New Roman]the sizing and temperature ratings of connected conductors[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
[/LEFT]


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

So are you going to go around and torque every recptacle? I think it's more of an issue of proper training. I have never torqued a rectacle, MB lugs or polaris lugs always.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

We'll torque panels and such, I've never torqued a receptacle, switch or the like.​


----------



## sokoservices (Feb 23, 2010)

I actually have a torque screw driver..... It cost about $150... Because on a gov't job here in virginia they required it done and they would spot check to make sure it was correct..... But the above pics were form a home the other night that I got an emergency call...


----------



## sokoservices (Feb 23, 2010)

WOW they they went up in price.... $196 now! Klein torque screwdriver


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

I can't remember where or how long ago but there was a torquing driver available. Even the manufacturers name eludes me right now. I thought it was neat for a home owner, but as a tradesman, I didn't even consider picking one up (although I am a devoted tool collector :laughing: )


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

The_Modifier said:


> I can't remember where or how long ago but there was a torquing driver available. Even the manufacturers name eludes me right now. I thought it was neat for a home owner, but as a tradesman, I didn't even consider picking one up (although I am a devoted tool collector :laughing: )


You're lucky if a HO tightens something correctly, the torque screwdriver is made for the tradesman.


----------



## sokoservices (Feb 23, 2010)

The_Modifier said:


> I can't remember where or how long ago but there was a torquing driver available. Even the manufacturers name eludes me right now. I thought it was neat for a home owner, but as a tradesman, I didn't even consider picking one up (although I am a devoted tool collector :laughing: )


 
Its called Klein.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sokoservices said:


> Its called Klein.












# 57035.​


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

sokoservices said:


> I actually have a torque screw driver..... It cost about $150... Because on a gov't job here in virginia they required it done and they would spot check to make sure it was correct..... But the above pics were form a home the other night that I got an emergency call...





sokoservices said:


> Its called Klein.


The klien are about double the price of the wera ones.


----------



## sokoservices (Feb 23, 2010)

tates1882 said:


> The klien are about double the price of the wera ones.


No one down my way sell the wera tools. Looks like they come from canada


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

sokoservices said:


> No one down my way sell the wera tools. Looks like they come from cannada


 PLEASE!!!!!! 


Show me cannada on the map.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> PLEASE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Show me cannada on the map.


OK








​


----------



## Bama (Dec 17, 2010)

Do people actually try to hook the wire to the left then put it on a screw? :no: Lefty loosey, righty tighty...:laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I am sorry but if you need a torque screw driver to tighten a receptacle then I think.....


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I know how that happened....Blue box in the wall.


----------



## sokoservices (Feb 23, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> please!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Show me cannada on the map.


 
typo........


----------



## ColoradoMaster3768 (Jan 16, 2010)

sokoservices said:


> The scarry part that this is in a rented property and the land lord doesnt want me to check the rest of them and correct them. I found four like this and also a switch when I removed the cover it was currently arcing and sparking and a mini fire was inside the box.
> 
> 
> Very scarry....


 
I sure hope the occupants have working smoke detectors. 

I believe all of us have seen this kind of damage resulting from backwired receptacles before. Initially, I thought that someone had simply forgotten to tighten the screws, but you said you found four more devices just like it. 

Maybe the local AHJ would be interested, and then again, maybe not. But, even if they are, there probably isn't a whole lot they could do about it unless they could obtain a search warrant. In any event, I'd bet the insurance company would be keenly interested.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

480sparky said:


> OK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Photoshop one day craps out on you, what will happen? I imagine it's gotta be similar to alcoholics and the DTs.... :jester::whistling2:

-John


----------



## sokoservices (Feb 23, 2010)

ColoradoMaster3768 said:


> I sure hope the occupants have working smoke detectors.
> 
> I believe all of us have seen this kind of damage resulting from backwired receptacles before. Initially, I thought that someone had simply forgotten to tighten the screws, but you said you found four more devices just like it.
> 
> Maybe the local AHJ would be interested, and then again, maybe not. But, even if they are, there probably isn't a whole lot they could do about it unless they could obtain a search warrant. In any event, I'd bet the insurance company would be keenly interested.


 
Wel actually none of them were backwired. All of them the screws were never tighten up. We did call the AHJ and they said how old is the house? about 10 years. They said thank you. And that was it. I would take that as they were thining that someone later on changed the receptacles out and nothing they can do.


Well the land lord apparently called another electrician and they said they must get out there ASAP.. Well as I told the customer... it would take about 4 hours to check and repair all the receptacles... that electrician was there more then 5 hours and had to replace 8 more receptacles.... Well it goes to show how some people (the land lord) simply just dont know....


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

thegoldenboy said:


> NEC 2008 Reference, don't have '11 yet.
> 
> *110.14 Electrical Connections. *
> ​​Because of different characteristics​
> ...


Not attacking you, but rather, the verbiage in the code. Can anyone explain to me what *a thoroughly good connection *is;as opposed too?

Part two: 
*FPN: Many terminations and equipment are marked with a*
*tightening torque. *Fine print notes are not code, but are informational notes.​

I am gung ho for 110.3(B) Manufacturer's instructions though.​ 
Nanny stateism vs common sense ... it's a hard row to hoe, can't legislate "common sense". That common sense thing seems rare some days at some installations....:whistling2:​


----------



## ColoradoMaster3768 (Jan 16, 2010)

Rockyd said:


> Not attacking you, but rather, the verbiage in the code. Can anyone explain to me what





Rockyd said:


> *a thoroughly good connection *is; as opposed too?
> 
> 
> > *Thoroughly good connection:* Apparently we are expected to rely on former Supreme Court Justice Brennen's comment about ***********, which goes something along the line of, "I can't define it but I know it when I see it." :laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

ColoradoMaster3768 said:


> Rockyd said:
> 
> 
> > Not attacking you, but rather, the verbiage in the code. Can anyone explain to me what
> ...


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Rockyd said:


> Not attacking you, but rather, the verbiage in the code. Can anyone explain to me what *a thoroughly good connection *is;as opposed too?


Don't worry, we all know it's written backwards and forwards and side to side. It's just like "similar areas" in 210 for Arc Fault requirements. 


```
[B][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2]
[LEFT]210.12 Arc-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection.
(A) Definition: Arc-Fault Circuit Interrupter (AFCI). [/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2]A
device intended to provide protection from the effects of
arc faults by recognizing characteristics unique to arcing
and by functioning to de-energize the circuit when an arc
fault is detected.[/LEFT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][B][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2][LEFT](B) Dwelling Units. [/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2]All 120-volt, single phase, 15- and
20-ampere branch circuits supplying outlets installed in
dwelling unit family rooms, dining rooms, living rooms,
parlors, libraries, dens, bedrooms, sunrooms, recreation
rooms, closets, hallways, or [COLOR=red]similar rooms or areas[/COLOR] shall be
protected by a listed arc-fault circuit interrupter,
combination-type, installed to provide protection of the
branch circuit.[/LEFT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=1][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=1][LEFT]FPN No. 1: For information on types of arc-fault circuit
interrupters, see UL 1699-1999, [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][I][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=1][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=1]Standard for Arc-Fault
Circuit Interrupters[/I][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=1][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=1].
FPN No. 2: See 11.6.3(5) of [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][I][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=1][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=1]NFPA 72[/I][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=1][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=1]®[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=1][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=1]-2007, [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][I][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=1][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=1]National
Fire Alarm Code[/I][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=1][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=1]®[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=1][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=1], for information related to secondary
power supply requirements for smoke alarms installed in
dwelling units.
FPN No. 3: See 760.41(B) and 760.121(B) for powersupply
requirements for fire alarm systems.[/LEFT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][I][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2][LEFT]Exception No. 1: Where RMC, IMC, EMT or steel armored
cable, Type AC, meeting the requirements of 250.118 using
metal outlet and junction boxes is installed for the portion
of the branch circuit between the branch-circuit overcurrent
device and the first outlet, it shall be permitted to
install a combination AFCI at the first outlet to provide
protection for the remaining portion of the branch circuit.
Exception No. 2: Where a branch circuit to a fire alarm
system installed in accordance with 760.41(B) and
760.121(B) is installed in RMC, IMC, EMT, or steel armored
cable, Type AC, meeting the requirements of
250.118, with metal outlet and junction boxes, AFCI protection[/LEFT]
shall be permitted to be omitted.
[/I][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
```


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I am sorry but if you need a torque screw driver to tighten a receptacle then I think.....


....you need to find another career.


----------



## Pacdog (Feb 22, 2011)

I do residential rehabs in Florida as side work and the amount of times I come across wires that have either been wrapped counter-clockwise or not wrapped at all is scary.


----------

